
A glimpse of important programming topics before attend a technical interview - mousavian
https://github.com/mousavian/last-minute-interview
======
mousavian
Some simple, yet important topics in programming that I usually forget their
definition in the time of the interview. So I gather them as a list/cheat
sheet for having a quick review just before attending the interview. Your pr
is welcomed.

